# Hacer parpadear un Led



## 0grados (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola a todos  

Tengo que decir que soy principiante en esto de los Pic(tengo un PIC16F84A por cierto), ahora bien mi pregunta es en cuanto a hardware, tengo mi programa que es sencillo como de 6 lineas o menos(esta hecho en C) para encender un led en el pin RB7 de este pic antes mencionado, pero no estoy seguro de haber conectado bien el circuito para que funcione  ops: :

- El pin Vdd lo tengo a postivo.
- El pin Vss lo tengo a negativo.
- El pin MCLR lo tengo a positivo con 2 resitencias de 1K.
- El pin RB7 lo tengo a la patita positiva del led y la otra patita del led la tengo a negativo.

Tambien teno apagado el WDT y el PWRT

entonces mi duda es si que tipo de capacitor necesito si lo tengo el pic en modo RC?, y si tengo que conectar todos los demas pines a negativo(los que no se usan)?

Salu2 y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## maunix (Sep 27, 2006)

0grados dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> entonces mi duda es si que tipo de capacitor necesito si lo tengo el pic en modo RC?, y si tengo que conectar todos los demas pines a negativo(los que no se usan)?



El capacitor a poner y la resistencia lo puedes leer en el datasheet.  Ahi te sugiere un par de valores.

En cuanto a los demás pines, si los pones a negativo o a positivo, ambas opciones tienen sus ventajas y sus desventajas.  Eso sí, pon esos pines como ENTRADA.

Saludos


----------



## 0grados (Sep 27, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta, ahora solo me faltaria ir a comprarlos  

Salu2


----------



## shocky (Sep 27, 2006)

Ten cuidado con la corriente que le haces sircular al led.
Limitasela con una resistencia en serie de 1K.
Saludos.


----------



## FRYCK (Jun 25, 2007)

hola a todos 
en esta pagina podras encontrar tanto el programita para eso  como el datasheet  del pic


http://www.jvmbots.com/viewtopic.php?t=287

en este otro esta claro lo del rc 

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/micropic16f84_3.htm#oscilador_externo

suerte


----------



## pic-man (Jun 25, 2007)

Sobre la resistencia que debes poner para limitar la corriente que pasa por el led revisa este enlace sobre como calcular la resistencia para conectar un LED, ahí aparece el siguiente ejemplo:



> Intensidad = (Voltaje - Voltaje de caída en el Led Nota1) / Resistencia
> 
> (Intensidad en Amperios, Voltajes en Voltios y Resistencia en Ohmios)
> 
> ...



Yo uso resistencias de 220 ohms en serie con los leds, según esa fórmula la corriente que pasa por el led sería de 0.014A ó 14mA y así se protege más el pic.


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 17, 2007)

HOla.

por que tienes dos resistencias a MCLR solo utiliza una y al pin RB7 ponle una resistencia de 220 ohmnios, si tu programa esta bien te deberia funcionar.

Un consejo, es bueno utilizar en esos casos un simulador, te recomiendo el PROTEUS


----------

